# Coding for Peer to Peer



## nhenderson (Mar 14, 2012)

My doctor did a 10min phone call with another physician regarding a mutual patient, can he code for this?  CPT 99441-99443 don't work since the conversation was not with the patient or family.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 14, 2012)

there really isnt a code for doctor to doctor conversations, so maybe an unlisted, but good luck getting that paid.  i work for a PIP vendor in NJ, and we dont recommend payment for doctor to doctor phone calls.  I would think any discussion between providers about a mutual patient would be considered "coordination of care" which is kind of an MDM thing, so it would be included in previous or subsequent office visits.


----------



## BRUKAT74 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Peer to peer*

I understand the coordination of care being part of MDM when discussing a mutual patient between two treating physicians.  I do wonder about charging for a Peer to Peer discussion with a gatekeeper physician that has never met the patient but is hired by a third party to explain why the treating physician ordered a procedure such as an MRI, CT, etc.


----------

